
Internship Choices - faceofprogress
Hello, I am a undergraduate student and have recently been fortunate enough to been given the opportunity at an internship at a well known company.  I also have been fortunate enough to go through the internship process at Google and have reached the point where I just need to be placed on a team.  I need to respond to the company that has made the offer by the weekend.  I was wondering if someone could please give me advice on what to do? Please let me know if more information is needed.  I&#x27;ll try give information without giving anything away. Thank you.
======
brudgers
What are the pros and cons of each opportunity?

~~~
faceofprogress
opportunity 1 : pros: the offer has been offered, would get experience living
on own, most projects seem interesting. cons: would have to move,
transportation/commute.

opportunity 2 : pros: location, if offered would prefer this opportunity.
cons: not definite, project unknown.

If I hear from opportunity 2, most of the issues would be resolved. I am not
very good at pros and cons, but these are the ones that I see.

~~~
brudgers
Even if there actually was an (opportunity 2), there would still be an
opportunity cost.

The only decision right now is yes or no on (opportunity 1). Decide on it's
merits.

From your description this mostly boils down to deciding where you want to
live. If it's an internship and once it's over you return to where you were,
it's not really relocation.

